# Cabela's discount for law enforcement/firefighters/EMT/CO



## Serge

March 20-22 you get employee pricing with your ID at Cabela's. It's called Law Enforcement Appreciation.


----------



## det07

What is employee pricing? 20-25% off retail? I like cabelas but I think even with employee pricing you could still probably find better deals online or at local shops.

When I worked retail at dicks sporting goods we would get good deals on returned items and clearance items but with our employee discount alone prices were still pretty high. Thank you for the info!


----------



## Mickey Finn

Info I got said 0%-40%. Last time I went the 40% was for cabela's brand products. The items I bought ended up being a very good deal.


----------



## det07

I do like cabelas products. I just bought a scope from them for my .22 I paid a little more for it but I know that if anything goes wrong they will take care of it. I also have a cabelas life vest!


----------



## raisinrat

it depends on the item but you could get something like 5% of a brand new Gun or 40% off shoes or some of the Camo. It all depends there isn't just one flat rate with this company like other have.


----------



## seips

it can be a very good deal if you buy the right product. I have found the best deals on the item that have cabelas name right on them like the jackets and shirts.


----------



## RyGuy525

I went with my cousin yesterday who is a fire fighter. I got a drift sock for 15 dollars and some great deals on crankbaits. It is deffinitly worth the trip there.


----------



## little hunting buddy

I did really good last year and bought about $1000 for less then 800. Cabelas brand gets you a bigger discount then others. It is worth the drive to Dundee.


----------

